# Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören



## Elvantoro (13. September 2011)

*Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Hier mal ein DJ Set von mir.
Style ist Techno 

Niko Turteltaub - only the dirtiest by Edelglanzelectronics on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Feedback erwünscht


----------



## michelthemaster (13. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Hallo Kollege, ich höre zwar eher Metal und Rock, aber auch hin und wieder Elektro/Techno. Ich vermisse ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit bei deinem "Lied". Zudem finde ich manche Effekte deplaziert, weniger ist manchmal mehr. Aber nicht desto trotz ist es nicht schlecht geworden und wie ich sehe wird es später auch schön schnell.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Rinkadink (13. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

hier mein beitrag  psyphly's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Rinkadink (13. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Elvantoro schrieb:


> Hier mal ein DJ Set von mir.
> Style ist Techno
> 
> Niko Turteltaub - only the dirtiest by Edelglanzelectronics on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> ...



sehr deep, sehr schön!!!


----------



## Elvantoro (14. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> . Ich vermisse ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit bei deinem "Lied". Zudem finde ich manche Effekte deplaziert, weniger ist manchmal mehr.


 
An welche Stelle meinst du genau? Minute ? Danke für Dein Feedback 




Rinkadink schrieb:


> sehr deep, sehr schön!!!



Danke Dir. freut mich wenn es gefällt. Dein Sound ist auch ganz nice


----------



## Star_KillA (14. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Macht hier jemand Hardstyle ?


----------



## Rinkadink (14. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Macht hier jemand Hardstyle ?


 
hardstyle hat in der welt der elektronischen tanzmusik keine existenzberechtigung, da es sich dabei um billig produzierten, äußerst schlechten karstadttechno für dorfdiskotheken handelt. willkommen in der gegenwart. bitte orientiere dich langsam um! = ) 

und bitte: keine belehrungen ala "musik ist geschmackssache". nein, das ist fakt und keine geschmackssache. genauso ein fakt, wie die tatsache, dass mercedes bessere autos baut als daihatsu. es hat nichts mit geschmack zu tun. hardstyle, hands up und vocal trance ist billiger und schlechter techno und jeder, der sich mit elektronischer musik auskennt, ist sich dessen bewusst.


----------



## Elvantoro (15. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

besser hätte ich es auch nicht formulieren können


----------



## debalz (15. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Trotzdem muss man dem Star_KillA seinen Musikgeschmack doch nicht so um die Ohren hauen
Werde mir die Sets hier bei Gelegenheit aber gerne anhören und bewerten..Bald kommt mein Elektron Octatrack Gerät, dann hoffe ich auch mal ein paar Sounds zum Besten geben zu können...


----------



## Hatschi (15. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

klingt gut, mit was fürn teil hast du das Set gemacht?
Wollt mir auch mal vielleicht sowas zu legen.


----------



## Alistair (15. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Hallo Elvantoro,

danke für den Mix, echt guter Techno. Am Anfang ist es ziemlich deep, später wird's immer besser, schöne Übergänge, gute Transitions, zum Ende hind wird's wieder etwas ruhiger. Weiter so! Wäre schön, mehr solcher Mixes von Dir zu hören. 

Hi Rinkadink,

danke auch Dir für die Tracks, gefallen mir wirklich gut. "How Bizarre" hat auch eine schöne Melodie und ist etwas schnell, passt aber auf jeden Fall. Der Bass dürfte ruhig etwas härter sein. Das Gleiche gilt auch für "Toksik" und "Electronic Love", während mir "Electronic Love" leider nicht so gut gefällt. "Wonderland" und "flugbegleiter" sind auch gute Tracks, und "teased" hat einen echt guten Bass. Alles in allem ist für mich "teased" Dein bester Track von denen, die Du momentan auf Soundcloud hast.

Ach ja, ich würde es besser finden, wenn Du evtl. einen eigenen Thread aufmachen würdest, in welchem Du Deine Tracks vorstellst bzw. jeder, der selber Musik macht. Dann kann man auch gut und übersichtlich in jedem einzelnen Thread diskutieren. Das wäre einfach mal mein Vorschlag.  



Rinkadink schrieb:


> hardstyle hat in der welt der elektronischen tanzmusik keine existenzberechtigung, da es sich dabei um billig produzierten, äußerst schlechten karstadttechno für dorfdiskotheken handelt. willkommen in der gegenwart. bitte orientiere dich langsam um! = )



Warum? Wer sagt das, dass Hardstyle in der Welt der elektronischen Tanzmusik, zu der es schon immer gehört, keine Existenzberechtigung hat? Billig produziert ist da übrigens auch nichts, alleine die Anzahl an Partys, die weltweit stattfinden, spricht eine Sprache für sich, der Aufwand für die Veranstaltungen ist enorm. Die Anzahl an Labels und DJs steigt auch ständig.

Und überhaupt soll Star_KillA doch hören, was ihm gefällt.



> und bitte: keine belehrungen ala "musik ist geschmackssache". nein, das ist fakt und keine geschmackssache.



Nein, das ist kein Fakt, sondern einzig und allein Deine eigene Meinung. 



> genauso ein fakt, wie die tatsache, dass mercedes bessere autos baut als daihatsu.



Ähm... Daihatsu ist einfach nur ein Kleinwagen-Hersteller, ganz im Gegensatz zu Mercedes. Alleine dieser Vergleich hinkt ziemlich, wobei Daihatsu über drei Jahrzehnte lang auch in Deutschland ein qualitativ gutes Image hatte und immer noch hat. Daihatsu gehört übrigens zu Toyota, und Toyota belegt, auch in diesem Jahr, den Spitzenplatz in der Automobil-Rangliste. 

Aber Musikstile mit Autos zu vergleichen, das geht, meiner Meinung nach, wirklich nicht. Man kann nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, sorry.



> es hat nichts mit geschmack zu tun. hardstyle, hands up und vocal trance ist billiger und schlechter techno und jeder, der sich mit elektronischer musik auskennt, ist sich dessen bewusst.



Billig produziert wird da nichts, es ist nur Deine Interpretation, weil es Dir einfach nicht gefällt. Ich selber höre gerne und viel Hardstyle, Hands Up und Vocal Trance zwar wenig bis kaum, aber alleine Partys wie die Sensation White beweisen, dass da nichts billig ist. Und ich höre auch sehr gerne feinsten Techno, Electro, Minimal, Hard Trance, Tech Trance, House, Tech House usw., und jeder Style ist einfach etwas ganz Besonderes.

Es ist doch gut, dass Geschmäcker so verschieden sind. Wäre doch auch langweilig, wenn wir alle gleich wären. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Rinkadink (16. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

letztenendes hast du damit natürlich völlig recht  manchmal gehts einfach mit mir durch.....  jedem das seine und es soll sich niemand angegriffen fühlen! vielen dank für dein feedback, alistair!!!


----------



## Alistair (18. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> letztenendes hast du damit natürlich völlig recht  manchmal gehts einfach mit mir durch.....  jedem das seine und es soll sich niemand angegriffen fühlen!



Schön gesagt, Rinkadink. 



> vielen dank für dein feedback, alistair!!!



Sehr gerne. Gib Bescheid, wenn Du wieder ein paar Tracks erstellt hast. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Star_KillA (18. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> hardstyle hat in der welt der elektronischen tanzmusik keine existenzberechtigung, da es sich dabei um billig produzierten, äußerst schlechten karstadttechno für dorfdiskotheken handelt. willkommen in der gegenwart. bitte orientiere dich langsam um! = )
> 
> und bitte: keine belehrungen ala "musik ist geschmackssache". nein, das ist fakt und keine geschmackssache. genauso ein fakt, wie die tatsache, dass mercedes bessere autos baut als daihatsu. es hat nichts mit geschmack zu tun. hardstyle, hands up und vocal trance ist billiger und schlechter techno und jeder, der sich mit elektronischer musik auskennt, ist sich dessen bewusst.


 Da hat wohl jemand überhaupt keine Ahnung. Allein 15 Events jährlich mit über 30 000 Gästen jeweils , sprechen ihre Sprache. 
Billig produziert ? - Nein 
Karstadttechno ? - Es ist Hardstyle ? Kein Mainstream oder Kommerz , was soll das bei Karstadt ? Da gehen normale Menschen hin => Mainstream. - Keine Ahnung also
Dorfdisko ? -  Bitte ? 
Jeder der sich damit auskennt , also du ? - Wohl nicht 

Du gibst öffentlich zu das du nicht fähig bist Toleranz zu zeigen ? Traurig


Ich habe mir dein Set nicht angehört , nicht weil ich nicht Tolerant bin oder so ein Zeugs sondern einfach nur weil ich keine Zeit dafür habe.
Sagst du mir also bitte welche Musikrichtung du da auflegst ? 



debalz schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss man dem Star_KillA seinen Musikgeschmack doch nicht so um die Ohren hauen


Danke.



Alistair schrieb:


> Warum? Wer sagt das, dass Hardstyle in der Welt der elektronischen Tanzmusik, zu der es schon immer gehört, keine Existenzberechtigung hat? Billig produziert ist da übrigens auch nichts, alleine die Anzahl an Partys, die weltweit stattfinden, spricht eine Sprache für sich, der Aufwand für die Veranstaltungen ist enorm. Die Anzahl an Labels und DJs steigt auch ständig.
> 
> Und überhaupt soll Star_KillA doch hören, was ihm gefällt.
> 
> ...


Und nochmal danke. Auch wenn du mir damit helfen wolltest aber die Sensation ist eine House Only veranstaltung.


----------



## Alistair (18. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Hallo Star_KillA.



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Du gibst öffentlich zu das du nicht fähig bist Toleranz zu zeigen ? Traurig



Mit der Antwort auf meinen Beitrag hat Rinkadink bereits das Gegenteil bewiesen. Alles in allem war Dein Beitrag jetzt eher unnötig.



> Und nochmal danke. Auch wenn du mir damit helfen wolltest aber die Sensation ist eine House Only veranstaltung.



Ok, ich habe mich jetzt eher auf Trance bzw. Vocal Trance bezogen, denn in den letzten Jahren waren auf der Sensation eben auch Trance-DJs vertreten, wie z.B. Paul van Dyk, Tiesto, Ferry Corsten und Marco V, mittlerweile wird leider nur noch Electro und House gespielt.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Star_KillA (18. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Ich lese sein Kommentar auf der einen Seite , was er dann wieder schreibt um sich zu entschuldigen ist mir egal.


----------



## Elvantoro (19. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Alistair schrieb:


> Hallo Elvantoro,
> 
> danke für den Mix, echt guter Techno. Am Anfang ist es ziemlich deep, später wird's immer besser, schöne Übergänge, gute Transitions, zum Ende hind wird's wieder etwas ruhiger. Weiter so! Wäre schön, mehr solcher Mixes von Dir zu hören.


 
Dank Dir  freut mich wenn es gefällt. Auf der Seite sind ja noch 2 andere Sets von mir. Vielleicht treffen die auch deinen Geschmack. 

Grüße


----------



## Star_KillA (19. September 2011)

Was mixt du da jetzt ?


----------



## Elvantoro (19. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Techno


----------



## Elvantoro (19. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Hatschi schrieb:


> klingt gut, mit was fürn teil hast du das Set gemacht?
> Wollt mir auch mal vielleicht sowas zu legen.


 
Ich nutze 1210 Technics verbunden mit einer Audio 4 und Traktor Pro


----------



## Hatschi (22. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

hm k thy, ist mir bisschen zu teuer für den Anfang, naja.
Ehm kommt auch mal was neues?


----------



## Star_KillA (22. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

2 CDJ 350er mit nem DJM-350


----------



## MasterFreak (23. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Es gibt Sensation White (House usw.) und (Sensation) Black die seit 3 Jahren aber nur noch Black genannt wird 
Jeder soll seinen eigenen Style hören ..... 
Trotzdem find ich Hardstyle gut und kann nicht verstehen warum manche Leute es einfach nur als billig abstempeln obwohl sie es noch nie gehört haben.
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Billig Produziert und für Karstadt - mag ich hinzufügen.


----------



## Rinkadink (24. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Es gibt Sensation White (House usw.) und (Sensation) Black die seit 3 Jahren aber nur noch Black genannt wird
> Jeder soll seinen eigenen Style hören .....
> Trotzdem find ich Hardstyle gut und kann nicht verstehen warum manche Leute es einfach nur als billig abstempeln obwohl sie es noch nie gehört haben.
> MfG MasterFreak



tut mir leid, aber ich bin schon seit vielen jahren in der szene und habe früher mit hardcore&gabba angefangen und bin dann ebenfalls über hardstyle (qlimax&co) über diesen tunnel& d-trance kram zu goa&psytrance jetzt letzenendes bei tech&minimal&progressive gelandet, was nicht bedeutet, dass ich den anderen stuff nicht auch ab und zu noch höre oder mich damit nicht auskenne. aber wenn man rein die qualität und komplexität der  produktion dieser musik betrachtet, ist hardstyle&co lichtjahre von dem entfernt, was ich schon an elektronischer musik erleben durfte. und ich will damit niemanden zu nahe treten oder verurteilen, dass er diese musik hört oder es ihm gefällt. es ist halt einfach so


----------



## MasterFreak (24. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Es kommt auf den Track an, es gibt schon wirklich gut produzierte Tracks !


----------



## Star_KillA (24. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Eben , als wenn Techno anspruchsvoller wäre.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> hardstyle hat in der welt der elektronischen  tanzmusik keine existenzberechtigung, da es sich dabei um billig  produzierten, äußerst schlechten karstadttechno für dorfdiskotheken  handelt. willkommen in der gegenwart. bitte orientiere dich langsam um! =  )
> 
> und bitte: keine belehrungen ala "musik ist  geschmackssache". nein, das ist fakt und keine geschmackssache. genauso  ein fakt, wie die tatsache, dass mercedes bessere autos baut als  daihatsu. es hat nichts mit geschmack zu tun. hardstyle, hands up und  vocal trance ist billiger und schlechter techno und jeder, der sich mit  elektronischer musik auskennt, ist sich dessen bewusst.


 

das ist wohl die dümmste aussage die ich jeh gehört habe xD hahaha, Hardstyle ist ein style und hat seine berechtigung!!! ich höre Techno seit 1996 (alte Blank and Jones Tapes) und bin in der zeit von Schranz, minimal, nu Rave, Techouse, zu Hardstyle und Hardcore gewechselt!!! und nur weil DU keinen plan hast musst du andere gerenes nicht so verunglimpfen. echt fail!!!!



Rinkadink schrieb:


> tut mir leid, aber ich bin schon seit vielen  jahren in der szene und habe früher mit hardcore&gabba angefangen  und bin dann ebenfalls über hardstyle (qlimax&co) über diesen  tunnel& d-trance kram zu goa&psytrance jetzt letzenendes bei  tech&minimal&progressive gelandet, was nicht bedeutet, dass ich  den anderen stuff nicht auch ab und zu noch höre oder mich damit nicht  auskenne. aber wenn man rein die qualität und komplexität der   produktion dieser musik betrachtet, ist hardstyle&co lichtjahre von  dem entfernt, was ich schon an elektronischer musik erleben durfte. und  ich will damit niemanden zu nahe treten oder verurteilen, dass er diese  musik hört oder es ihm gefällt. es ist halt einfach so


 
muss noch was hinzufügen.... du redest schon langsam so wie ein hopper!!!! mit ihrem double time tripple reim gelaber.
Musik hört man weil sie gefällt und nicht weil sie technisch aufwändig gestaltet ist.

Nun erklär mir mal was technisch aufwändiger ist an zb.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3njX4nSO5U

und z.b diesem set:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJmujDfU2Q8

btw: ich finde beide tracks klasse, sie sind vom style her aber absolut nicht zuvergleichen.
ps: das untere is nicht wirklich Hardstyle ^^


----------



## Rinkadink (26. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

ich vergleiche eher


James Holden - i have put out the light - YouTube

mit diesem

Spongebob Hardstyle Remix - YouTube


----------



## Star_KillA (26. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Ich kann auch auf meine tastatur scheißen und vorher VFL angemacht haben , dir dann das Lied schicken und sagen es ist mist ....


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> ich vergleiche eher
> 
> 
> James Holden - i have put out the light - YouTube
> ...


 
klar ^^ weil, alle Hardstyler auch nur sowas hören... xD
ps: Wenn du der auffassung bist das du Normalen Techno hörst... ist das auch schon falsch..., da Techno allein den überbegriff des gerenes Beschreibt, was sich aber in den laufen der Jahre immer wieder verändert.
Das ist alles Techno, von Marusha mit somwhere over the Rainbow, bis hin zum spongebob pseudo Hardstyle trash ^^

Hardstyle allein unterscheidet sich schon, im sinne von Nu-Hardstyle und dem normalen Hardstyle

Hardstyle
kanakk_attakk_kanakk_attakk_b2_stylez_meets_tonteufel_remix
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KM9Ajk6GRI

und Nu-Hardstyle
*Showtek- Analogue Players in a Digital World *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5TarHtUBiA

hier nochmal das wiki: Hardstyle
um dir verständlich zu machen, das es keinetwegs solche billig produktionen sind wie du meinst.
Weitere Kinderlieder die auf Techno getrimmt sind, sind kein vergleich zwischen musikstylen.

Das du die mucke nicht magst ist mir klar und ich will dich keinetwegs dazu bringen deine meinung zu ändern.

mfg CoXx


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Hier mal ein kleiner Führer durch die Elektronische Musik Genres mit Beispielen -> Ishkur's Guide to Electronic Music 

PS: Ich mag Hardstyle auch nicht, aber es existiert nun Mal, wie die Sonaten von Bach und ohne ihn .... naja für weitere Gedanken habt ihr alle Möglichkeiten ... im übrigen gibt es Menschen die erzeugen Töne durch Baumstämme und schlagen mit Holzstöcken aufeinander und nennen es Musik -> siehe hier.


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. September 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

achso das ich mal nicht so ganz unkreativ zum Thread beitrage, hier mal was von mir, ist schon Jahre her das ich des gemacht hab, sind auch ein haufen fehler drinn, trotzdem ganz nett ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJqnQijny0E

hier noch eins^^
*Dj Coxx - Heidi deine Welt sind die Berge Schranz Bootleg   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xldR8-uxv-I


----------



## Manuca (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Hallo Leute

Von mir auch mal ein Technomix mit ca. 130Bpm. 

Manuca - Summergame 2011 by Manuca on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Gemixt mit 2x CDJ400 und einem DJM500 von Pioneer. Aufgenommen und gemastert mit Magix Cleaning Lab.

Gruß aus Wien 
*Manuca*

PS: auch bei mir Feedback erwünscht


----------



## MasterFreak (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

@CoXxeOnE
Showtek is geil


----------



## Rinkadink (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

PsyPhly - Gemütlichkeitstanz by psyphly on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Elvantoro (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Manuca schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Von mir auch mal ein Technomix mit ca. 130Bpm.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr geiles Set


----------



## Elvantoro (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Ach übrigens ein Freund vom mir hat vor kurzem seinen eigenen Internet Radio Sender online gestellt. gleich mit 2 Sendern.

soe.fm - internet radio station

*Sender One ist eher Techno, Minimal und Techhouse *

*Sender Two ist Hardcore, Schranz und Hardstyle*

ist also für jeden etwas dabei. 

*Übrigens werden noch Set's für die Playlist gesucht. Müssten aber in 192 kbits/s sein 
Wer Interesse hat einfach über die Homepage oder PN an mich *


----------



## Manuca (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Elvantoro schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Set



Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Manuca (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Elvantoro schrieb:


> Ach übrigens ein Freund vom mir hat vor kurzem seinen eigenen Internet Radio Sender online gestellt. gleich mit 2 Sendern.
> 
> soe.fm - internet radio station
> 
> ...



Geile Sender. Spielt gute Mukke.

Würd mich auch bewerben. Was braucht mann da alles? Was muß ich machen?
*Manuca*


----------



## Elvantoro (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*



Manuca schrieb:


> Geile Sender. Spielt gute Mukke.
> 
> Würd mich auch bewerben. Was braucht mann da alles? Was muß ich machen?
> *Manuca*


 
Du brauchst eine einigermaßen gute Internetverbindung, ein gutes Mikro, und solltest dich schnell mit der Software die du dann bekommst vertraut machen. 
Entweder hier bewerben oder schreibe mir eine PN


----------



## Elvantoro (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Hab mal wieder ein neues Set aufgenommen.

Könnt ihr Euch runterladen oder auch nur hier anhören 

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...3QGpwQutbfpd_osOg&sig2=MRukr5sPHmwCU3k2-5PZZwhttp://soundcloud.com/edelglanzelectronics/niko-turteltaub-a-new

Feedback wäre nett


----------



## Manuca (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Hallo Leute

Hab auch mal wieder was neues gezaubert. 

http://soundcloud.com/manuca/manuca-wintergame-2013

Noch mehr gibts auf http://www.beatplexity.com/mixes/?name=&artist=manuca

Viel Spaß und haut rein

Manuca


----------



## Manuca (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Ganz frisch aus den Playern !!! Neuer Technomix Online auf Soundcloud und Beatplexity.com
Also haut rein.
Manuca

https://soundcloud.com/manuca
bzw
http://www.beatplexity.com/mixes/?name=&artist=manuca


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Für die DJ's unter Euch oder die gern Techno hören*

Hab auch noch was wenn ich darf : https://soundcloud.com/x-x/higherzwei


----------

